# tune a battery?



## earl60446 (Aug 31, 2014)

Anybody ever hear of tuning a battery to the car it is being installed in?

Buddy of mine (who is a bit gullible) took his PT Cruiser into a dealer for some work, new tie rods, oil change and new battery. Dealer asked him if he wanted the battery tuned to his car? Buddy said yes, no explanation, hand over $20 more. The battery was already $180.
You expect proper install, that ain't "tuning". Scam ??

Tim


----------



## New River Rat (Sep 1, 2014)

If it were an older battery, not a new installation, tuning could mean filling water levels, cleaning terminals, in general, good maintanance practices. But tuning a new battery to the car? Maybe it's something that is done, but I've never heard of it.


----------



## Charger25 (Sep 1, 2014)

tuning a battery? sounds a bit fishy


----------



## great white (Sep 1, 2014)

About the only "tuning" a battery to a car you can do is to match the battery capacity to the car. 

IE: not so high an amperage that the car cannot keep it "topped up" in regular use.

Which, ironically, is what the OEM battery is. 

Cleaning terminals, acid levels, charging, etc is all part of a battery replacement job in a reputable shop.

Your buddy just handed the crook 20 bucks for nothing.....no joke.


----------



## KMixson (Sep 1, 2014)

I have not heard of this with batteries yet. I have heard of it with parts on newer vehicles. You have to marry the part to the vehicle. You have to tell the part to communicate with the vehicle and tell the vehicle to communicate with the part. You even have to order parts specifically for the VIN# of the vehicle. The parts are made for a specific vehicle and that is it. Soon, if you want a set of spark plugs you will have to order a set made for your exact vehicle then you will have to have a computer to marry them together. It is coming.


----------



## lovedr79 (Sep 1, 2014)

It used to be done in the R/C world, but that is a whole different world.


----------



## earl60446 (Sep 1, 2014)

I knew he got ripped off but I did not have the heart to tell him. He's a nice guy, just make him mad, $180 for a battery he could get at farm&fleet for $65 is bad enough. He's one of those guys that a belt pops off a mower and he just stands there looking at it dumbfounded.
He bought his wife a used mercedes, took it in for an oil change and it was $600. That time I told him it was WAY too much.
Tim


----------



## JMichael (Sep 1, 2014)

That sounds a bit far fetched for a dealership to pull. My guess is he misunderstood something or there was something lost in the translation.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 1, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=365119#p365119 said:


> JMichael » Mon Sep 01, 2014 6:07 pm[/url]"]That sounds a bit far fetched for a dealership to pull. My guess is he misunderstood something or there was something lost in the translation.




Not all far fetched - dealerships like to pull stunts like this all the time!

https://blog.caranddriver.com/service-you-right-how-to-avoid-getting-scammed-at-your-dealers-service-desk/


----------



## JMichael (Sep 4, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=365123#p365123 said:


> Captain Ahab » 01 Sep 2014, 17:45[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=365119#p365119 said:
> ...


I didn't say that dishonest dealerships was far fetched. I think a "dealership" would come up with an excuse/reason that was more believable than "tuning" a battery. Of course they could have their own definition of what "tuning the battery" means other than what it sounds like.


----------



## Paul Marx (Sep 4, 2014)

There are a million things they don't tell you in the owners manual.
The top 4 are :

#4 keep a well tuned battery

#3 grease the muffler bearing everytime you change the oil 

#2 never use blinker fluid when filling headlight fluid reservior .

#1 Have the air in your tires changed once a year .

:---)


----------



## KMixson (Sep 4, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=365398#p365398 said:


> Paul Marx » Thu Sep 04, 2014 3:29 pm[/url]"]There are a million things they don't tell you in the owners manual.
> The top 4 are :
> 
> #4 keep a well tuned battery
> ...



Also, Make sure you do not accidentally put the rear tires on the front and the front tires on the rear.


----------



## lswoody (Sep 6, 2014)

Sounds like crap to me


----------



## bobby_r67 (Sep 6, 2014)

Ask him if they timed the alternator to?!?! LOL


----------

